# NanoBSD boot time



## Sylgeist (Jul 18, 2010)

I have an old HP thin client box I'm making into a small embedded type machine. This is just a curiosity more than an issue.

When I boot from the i386 8.0-Release USB memstick the machine boots like any other. After I get a Nanobsd image installed on the internal flash there is a 1 minute or so delay from the BIOS messages to seeing the BTX loader messages.

Any ideas why?

I have tried two different flash chips, but I'm guessing it's a configuration setting?


----------



## Sylgeist (Jul 19, 2010)

Solved - if anyone else is curious Nanobsd defaults to booting with a serial console. I added 


```
NANO_BOOTLOADER="boot/boot0"
```
to my config file and rebuilt. All is well now!


----------



## aragon (Jul 20, 2010)

That's right.  There is a problem with boot0sio.


----------



## Zogg (Oct 5, 2010)

Thank you!

P.S. If I had seen this earlier, it would have saved days of debugging.


----------

